# Quarantine Tank



## JuniorSabadu (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi everyone.

I'm planning on getting a pair of Red Galactonus today, and a group of Azureus.

I'll put the 2 species in 2 different tanks, but I have some doubts regarding the ground in the tanks. I think I'll put clay balls, coco fiber and spaghnum (in that order from bottom to top). Do you find this a good idea? Also, should I sterilize the spaghnum in some way?

The plan is getting a 2.1 group of azureus, or a 2.2, what would be best?

Thanks a lot!!

Junior


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

You shouldn't get more than one female Azureus because the females will fight. If you want a group go with the 2.1.


----------



## JuniorSabadu (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks Vermfly!

2.1 will be then!

Junior.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

thats fine for substrate. but keep both species separate even in QT.

james


----------



## JuniorSabadu (Jul 29, 2010)

Thank you both!! Both species will be in separate tanks james67, don't worry about that!

I've already gone to pick them up, finally it's a pair of azureus and a pair of galactonus. I'll be uploading some pics in just a second so everyone can confirm me they are male and female...

The best part of all this, is that as soon as I put them in their tanks, I offered them some drosho, and the four have eaten very well!! I'll post a video of that too.

Junior.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Azureus do better in pairs anyway. Usually all tincs are beat kept in pairs. You will love the galacts to! I love my reds. Their awesome. Make sure to get pics soon


----------



## JuniorSabadu (Jul 29, 2010)

As I promissed...


































http://s279.photobucket.com/albums/kk151/ariellarotonda/?action=view&current=100_4112.mp4


















































Please let me know what do you think of them, and also, if you can help me telling me if they are male and female.

Thanks a lot!!

Junior.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Are you sure those are red galacts? They look like orange or yellow.. Here is what my reds look like.


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

So you were basically able to decide what to get and then wen tout to get what you decided on in 5 hours? You are so lucky to live somewhere near that sells pdfs. I have to have mine shipped whenever I want any.


Awesome looking frogs!!! What size tank are they each going to eventually be in?


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

awesome frogs dude! those azureus are bitchin looking! I love the purplish looking spots on them. i think there was a thread going on recently appreciating the darker azureuses. 

to my extremely untrained eye, i think it's #1male #2female ... but it sorta looks like you might have 2 males on your hands. 

great that they ate like pigs right away too! Isn't that so satisfying? Mine are hogs. they all press their noses against the glass when I walk in the door each night ready for food.

congrats,
brett


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Nice looking frogs, just a few questions. Who did you buy them from? Pet store, hobbyist, business? The galacts definitely don't look like reds, but I've never kept them so I can't be sure. Did the seller say what sex they azureus were? Lastly, are you sure that second "azureus" is really an azureus, and not another type of tinc? It has very large spots and I've never seen that in azureus. Again, I'm not positive, I've just never seen such large sports on azureus. 
Bryan


----------



## JuniorSabadu (Jul 29, 2010)

Baltimore Bryan said:


> Nice looking frogs, just a few questions. Who did you buy them from? Pet store, hobbyist, business? The galacts definitely don't look like reds, but I've never kept them so I can't be sure.





heatfreakk3 said:


> Are you sure those are red galacts? They look like orange or yellow.. Here is what my reds look like.


I forgot to tell you that when I arrived to the importer's place, and saw the galacs I told him they weren't RED galacs and he told me that in fact they were ORANGE, alltough the breeder told him they were YELLOW. Any way, those where the last 2 he had so I decided to bring them with me no matter which colour they are!!



alex111683 said:


> So you were basically able to decide what to get and then wen tout to get what you decided on in 5 hours? You are so lucky to live somewhere near that sells pdfs. I have to have mine shipped whenever I want any.
> Awesome looking frogs!!! What size tank are they each going to eventually be in?


It's not that easy in fact. Here there are no breeders so you have to pray for someone to import them, and the prices are really high.



btcope said:


> awesome frogs dude! those azureus are bitchin looking! I love the purplish looking spots on them. i think there was a thread going on recently appreciating the darker azureuses.
> 
> to my extremely untrained eye, i think it's #1male #2female ... but it sorta looks like you might have 2 males on your hands.
> 
> ...


Thanks Brett!! I hope your first guess is the right one, and have a pair. Just to clear things up, the first and second pic is the same frog and the third and fourth is the other... And yes! It's a huge change from my auratus pair. They are really shy and run always I came in the room.




Baltimore Bryan said:


> Did the seller say what sex they azureus were? Lastly, are you sure that second "azureus" is really an azureus, and not another type of tinc? It has very large spots and I've never seen that in azureus. Again, I'm not positive, I've just never seen such large sports on azureus.
> Bryan


I thought the same, could they be powder blue? As I said, the seller-imported doesn't really know much about PDFs.

Thank you all for your comments!!!

Junior.


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

that's a good call ... i've never seen spots like that on azureus either...

not powder blues ... see pic from google search. (thanks pumilio.com)









Maybe some kind of hybrid w/ a sipaliwini??? 







(not my pic again, thanks google)

you should try to get ahold of the breeder and find out what lines you have. people get very sensitive about breeding/introducing frogs into the hobby that don't represent true localities that exist in the wild... not saying for sure that you don't have something else that's a natural locality, but like i said check it out. A more experienced frogger will have to comment.

nonetheless, bitchin lookin frogs dude.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

No, they wouldn't be powder blue. I was thinking something more along the lines of Kutari River or New River tincs. There are pictures of these in the tinctorius morph guide at Tropical-experience.nl if you wanted to see. I assume you are not in the US since you said nobody breeds them and you have to get imports? So you said the galacts were bred, were the tincs bred or wild caught do you know? Whatever they are, they look good.
Oh, and as far as the gender of the tincs- I'm not always very good at sexing, but I would say either a pair or two females. The toe pads aren't noticeably large, but I know that isn't always guaranteed to be a good indicator. I'm hoping you get a pair!
Bryan


----------



## JuniorSabadu (Jul 29, 2010)

Baltimore Bryan said:


> No, they wouldn't be powder blue. I was thinking something more along the lines of Kutari River or New River tincs. There are pictures of these in the tinctorius morph guide at Tropical-experience.nl if you wanted to see. I assume you are not in the US since you said nobody breeds them and you have to get imports? So you said the galacts were bred, were the tincs bred or wild caught do you know? Whatever they are, they look good.
> Oh, and as far as the gender of the tincs- I'm not always very good at sexing, but I would say either a pair or two females. The toe pads aren't noticeably large, but I know that isn't always guaranteed to be a good indicator. I'm hoping you get a pair!
> Bryan


Thanks Bryan! I'm hoping that too!!

No, I'm not in US, and I'll ask the seller (let's not call him breeder anymore cause he doesn't bred them, just imported them) if they were CB or WC (both, tincs and galacs).



btcope said:


> that's a good call ... i've never seen spots like that on azureus either...
> 
> not powder blues ... see pic from google search. (thanks pumilio.com)
> 
> ...


I see... So not powder blue then! I'm now thinking in sipaliwini... Look:










Thats one of my new babies, and this one is the "google one":










What do you think?? I'm pretty shure they aren't hybrids.

Are the galacs a couple? again, let me know what does everybody think!

Thanks!!

Junior.


----------



## JuniorSabadu (Jul 29, 2010)

The seller-importer told me the frogs were WC but six months ago, so they aren't hybrids (or at least that's what I believe).

I hope they are female and male and some day be able to breed them.

Junior.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm guessing Koetari River. One of your galacs looks pretty thin. You need to work on fattening him up.
Doug


----------



## JuniorSabadu (Jul 29, 2010)

Pumilo said:


> I'm guessing Koetari River. One of your galacs looks pretty thin. You need to work on fattening him up.
> Doug


I'm confussed... Are they sipaliwini, new river or Koetari River!?

I'll be glad to hear your comments!

Thanks!!

Junior.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

JuniorSabadu said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> Junior.


Look at the back on HER. Female imo.


----------



## JuniorSabadu (Jul 29, 2010)

That back is only for females?

That's great to know!

Junior.


----------



## hukilausurfer (Aug 31, 2009)

JuniorSabadu said:


> I'm confussed... Are they sipaliwini, new river or Koetari River!?
> 
> I'll be glad to hear your comments!
> 
> ...


You'll probably never know unless you can get some locale info from whoever you bought them from.


----------

